# Method to get S-Curve Data Using Primavera 5.0



## MouneerPMP (7 أبريل 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html#post733564​Al Salam 3alikom


Please See the Attached File It's Include an easy method to get the data Needed to Draw S-Curve Using Primavera 5.0


I Hope you like it 

مشاهدة المرفق S-curvesC.pdf


----------



## koko mata (8 أبريل 2008)

thanks a lot for this great info.


----------



## mohdesoky (8 أبريل 2008)

Thank You Too Much


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (15 أبريل 2008)

thank you Good effort and practical marvelous


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

Thank You Too Much


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## mohdesoky (23 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك على هذا الشرح الممتاز وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## amarzook (24 أبريل 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير على مساهمتك*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق سمير (24 أبريل 2008)

أنت مهندس محترف فعلا .. ربنا يبارك لك 
السؤال .. إزاي أنزل القيم التعاقدية الخاصة بالبنود في برنامج البريمافيرا enterprise.. يعني تحت مسمي إيه نكتب قيم المقايسة التعاقدية علشان نحدد المكسب لكل بند من التخطيط وأيضا من الفعلي


----------



## مهندس126 (27 أبريل 2008)

اولا اشكرك جدا على المجهود الرائع


بس للاسف بعد التحيل رفض يفتح وافاد بان الملف تالف

ياريت يعاد رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## MouneerPMP (28 أبريل 2008)

مهندس126 قال:


> اولا اشكرك جدا على المجهود الرائع
> 
> 
> بس للاسف بعد التحيل رفض يفتح وافاد بان الملف تالف
> ...



رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## Jamal (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudhafez2000 (18 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## Diver (21 مايو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (21 مايو 2008)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## hosini2000 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس126 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك جدا على هذا المجهود الذى استفد منة فعلا


----------



## عمروجبر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## تامرالمصرى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الممتاز


----------



## abugteat (4 يناير 2009)

*شكرا*

والله انو من كل قلبي اشكرك.......صارلي فترة طويلة جدا بدور كيف ارسم هذا المنحنى

الله يجزيك الخير و للامام يا صديقي


----------



## مبروك (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (20 مارس 2009)

Many Thanks 
very useful


----------



## عامر السمان (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## mahzad2005 (3 مايو 2009)

Nice work,Bless you Mouneer


----------



## saryadel (4 ديسمبر 2009)

excellent file, many thanks


----------



## darweesh8 (5 أبريل 2010)

*نفس الشيء للاصدار 3.1*

اخي الكريم : هل لك ان ترينا كيف نعمل نفس الشيء في الاصدار القديم 3؟؟؟
مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## شفكرنصرالدين (26 يونيو 2010)

لا يضيع الله اجر من احسن عملا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## Eng/ S.M. Elmisry (7 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng/ S.M. Elmisry (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## himaelnady (7 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## ابو عزام الفلسطيني (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## المغربى (4 يناير 2012)

اشكرك على هذا الشرح الجيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (10 أبريل 2012)

*أشكرك أخي على هذا الشرح الممتاز*


----------



## khamis jassim (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mjmusallam (4 أغسطس 2012)

ممتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز


----------



## wissam 1973 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات والله بما تعملون خبير
اللهم لا سهلا إلا ما جعلته سهلا وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا
شكر كبير للمبرمجين الذين وضعوا هذا البرنامج لفائدة البشرية
لي تمني بعدم إظهار الشكر كتابة , لي ولغيري , حتى لا نضيع وقت أخواننا بالتصفح والبحث عن المعلومة , رجاء !!!!
ادعو لأخيك بظاهر الغيب هو أبلغ و أنفع ! ! !
نعود لموضوعنا :
في الحقيقة Primavera 6 يستطيع إظهار ال S-Curve
هذا وجدته بعد أن بحثت كثيرا في المواقع العربية والأجنبية لأجد الحل , 
وكان الجميع يطلب أن تأخذ الداتا إلى إيكسيل ثم تظهر الS-curve

لكن الله قد هداني, ولله الحمد
بكل بساطة انظر للملف المرفق


----------



## wissam 1973 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

وهذا الملف أيضا


----------

